

Ask HN: Have any newspaper/media companies traded ads for startup equity? - prawn

Many newspaper companies are struggling with a move to digital as well as potentially diversifying their offering online.<p>I was wondering this morning why a newspaper&#x2F;media company couldn&#x27;t explore trading ads&#x2F;promos with online startups for equity? If managed carefully, the risk could be minimal.<p>Would startups give up some equity in exchange for weeks&#x2F;months of help with advertising to get some traction when they launch?<p>Obviously some level of oversight, the assurance of equity and whatever else would take a bit of time and paperwork, but surely that wouldn&#x27;t be beyond an established organisation with survival as motivation?
======
ig1
[http://www.economist.com/node/21552271](http://www.economist.com/node/21552271)

